# Need help with driving...



## Celtic Hill Farm (Apr 15, 2009)

okay, so after yesterday im going to go back and do more ground work. When i ask her to "whoa" she is still putting her head down, and i have to bring it back. I worked on both directions. She is very head strong and likes to go where she wants and it takes all the strength i can to get her to go where i want her to go. Like i have to hold the rein till she turns. What can i do to fix this or something. Right now im using a low ported liver pool with the reins attached on the "snaffle" part ( not on the leverage part) I would use a snaffle but every time i use one with her she puts her toung over it. can anyone offer any advice, i would really appreciate it. I have about had it with these donkeys, i wish there was a trainer around to send them to, but i doubt that would solve our problems.


----------



## Alex (Apr 16, 2009)

Ian,

IMO She hasnt grasped the bit pressure and concept yet. She isnt giving to your hands or the bit. Remember to always have soft hands with elasticity.

I would try using some techniques that teach her how to use her body. Stick to just ground driving for now. Personally, draw reins worked well for me, but if you are inexperienced i would not recomend it. Just keep practicing ground driving in circles and figure 8s.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 21, 2009)

I definitely agree with Alex. Work with 'giving to the bit' (John Lyons,etc.) and then lots more ground work. It sounds like you might be rushing things a bit. Luck!


----------

